# Favorite Game system



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

I now there's a thread for this topic but I thought a poll would be fun.

Personally I am a PS3 guy, but I do credit the Xbox for it's awesome graphics 

----------------Edit - Game Cube mistake---------------

Shit I put Game Cube, I meant the Nintendo WII. I can't edit it, but just vote the game cube as the WII


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

PC gamer here. i do like the 360 tho.

we have a wii and it is fun as hell but got it so me and my wife could both play. if it was just for me i would got the 360 or ps3.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm gunna have to say my 360. Although I don't really play all that much. I pretty much have to have absolutly nothing else I want to do. 

I orginally Got the thing so I could play the first Rainbow Six Vegas game with my friends. But pretty much no one really plays anymore any of the games. So everyonce and a while I'll pick up Rock Band or Amped3, more rarely Vegas 2 or COD4.

I can't really bash the PS3 I don't have any real experience with it but I do hear my fair share of complaints against it. At first it was about them blowing up kind fast and then I heard that the online was kind of weak in comparison to Xbox Live. But like I said I have no personal experience with it so I can't really say.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

AllSystemsDown said:


> There is no such thing as a "Gameboy DS" Nintendo DS yes, but Gameboy DS, thats just ridiculous!


W/E, I am pretty sure the message gets across.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

well, I have a PS2 and it's ok, "cheap" fun for me and my daughter....

I have gotten some demo time on the PS3, X360 and Wii and they're all pretty cool in comparison.


money being no object, I'd go with the 80gb PS3 so I could play my PS2 games and get the BR player.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh snaps the 360 is winning. You knwo why because the number 360 is awesome. 360 rotaions is good stuff, 360 Modena is a sweet car.....


----------



## CoffeeNhugz (May 26, 2008)

*Ps3*

The luxurious captivating and most of all better looking than either the 360 or Wii, PS3 is my fav. Why? Because the 10 pound beast has an arsenal of hardware that the Wii dreams about. Another reason, Microsoft cheats and we all know that is true. I confess I became addicted to GTAIV for three weeks...ending sucked along with the story...but gameplay and things you can do...worth it.

Snowboarders SoCal


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dammit I knew I should have voted for Game Cube, Hey Bro you wanna play some game cube....


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm w/ TJ on this one, I'm a PC gamer.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Wheres the Sega Megadrive, i play that thing like 30 minutes a day!
Sonic never gets old and if you want some multiplayer pixilated fun i can't get enough of mortal kombat!

i'll vote PC.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> Dammit I knew I should have voted for Game Cube, Hey Bro you wanna play some game cube....


six pack of natty ice, can of axe body spray... and a big black dildo


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Gustov said:


> six pack of natty ice, can of axe body spray... and a big black dildo


I hope you don't mind but I like to play with my pants off.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

It looks like the ps3 is winning, the thing with PC gaming is that you need a pretty strong computer to run a heavy game nice and smooth.


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll have to say my Xbox 360. Currently PS3 just doesn't have the firepower (game wise) to keep me interested for a decent stretch of time. However with MGS4 due for release this week it may be PS3's time to shine.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

360 got my vote.... altho my PSP deserves props for allowing me to forget the eons i spend stuck underground!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> I hope you don't mind but I like to play with my pants off.


yeah, let's bro out, or chill.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

it looks like the are even, I am a PS3 person, but that's because I own one. Personally I think the 360 is a better system as far as graphics and games go. The game options of the ps3 is narrow and most of them tend to be boring, although there are a few that I have enjoyed a lot.

MGS3 should be very good, I hope at least.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm a PS3 kinda guy. I have a wii too, and that gets broken out more when people are over, but I probably spend more time on the PS3. And come on now, this whole "360 has better games than PS3" thing is kinda dated. There are VERY few titles on either side that come out exclusive to one system these days, the exception being in house Sony and Microsoft games. The recent big titles like COD4, GTA IV, etc. all come out for both. And yes, MGS4 looks like it'll be cool.

The nail in the coffin though, is that xbox 360's literally kill babies. 
Lawsuit Claims Microsoft Xbox Sparked Fire That Killed Baby -- Xbox -- InformationWeek

and let's not forget the famous Red Ring of Death


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Sounds like you hate the 360 .


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

geoko said:


> I'm a PS3 kinda guy. I have a wii too, and that gets broken out more when people are over, but I probably spend more time on the PS3. And come on now, this whole "360 has better games than PS3" thing is kinda dated. There are VERY few titles on either side that come out exclusive to one system these days, the exception being in house Sony and Microsoft games. The recent big titles like COD4, GTA IV, etc. all come out for both. And yes, MGS4 looks like it'll be cool.
> 
> The nail in the coffin though, is that xbox 360's literally kill babies.
> Lawsuit Claims Microsoft Xbox Sparked Fire That Killed Baby -- Xbox -- InformationWeek
> ...


Its more or less that games just tend to play better on the Xbox 360 imho and when you combine that with the Xbox Live service it leaves PS3 in the dust. Its sad but developers haven't even scratched the surface yet with what they can truly do with the PS3 hardware hopefully that changes soon. Until then someone like myself will keep purchasing multi-platform games for the Xbox 360 and not PS3 because right now its the better choice hands down. Currently my PS3 is used more for its Bluray player than its gaming experience, but come Thursday its MGS4 until the next great release! Can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> Sounds like you hate the 360 .


More trying to say that they're not that different, save some light infanticide.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

The Red Ring of Death has been fixed, and all the affected one were taken care of and warrentied.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Dcp584 said:


> The Red Ring of Death has been fixed, and all the affected one were taken care of and warrentied.


Really? thats nice to hear, my friends 360 must of died about 6 times. 

So how did MS fixed it? extra fan or something?


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Super Nintendo!

I can play Chrono Trigger over and over until the day I die.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

excellent answer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

If we are going back in time, I would vote for Nintendo 64, that system kicked ass. It had the best games ever and the it factor back them took me by surprised. Sad to say that I never owned one since it was to expensive in Colombia plus my mom just purchased a Play Station for me. She would only buy one system .

The funny thing is that in Colombia all the games for PS systems are copies so each new game cost you about $4 US dollars and they even do that with the PS3, they just need to modify the system and they do that in 5 minutes for about $20  (damn thief's :laugh.

They could not do that with N-64 since the system uses cartridges instead of discs thats why the system was much more expensive(the whole investment system+games). Each game would be like close to $70, it made almost unfordable in Colombian salaries.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

i hooked up the old sega genesis a couple days ago. sonic 2, the original mortal kombat, toe jam and earl. o yeah. i made dr. robotnik my bitch yesterday in sonic.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

yeeeeh sonic 2 and mortal, as i metioned earlier they are awesome.
I just wish i had sonic 1


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Gustov said:


> i hooked up the old sega genesis a couple days ago. sonic 2, the original mortal kombat, toe jam and earl. o yeah. i made dr. robotnik my bitch yesterday in sonic.


WOOOOW Toe Jam and Earl takes me waaaaaay back. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

heh heh, this almost makes me wanna dredge up my SNES and Genesis from my parents' house.

Oh, and tragedy btw - I discovered a couple days ago that Duck Hunt doesn't work on my new LCD TV. NOOOOOOOO!!! (I mean, I have the one for the wii too, but it doesn't have that satisfying spring-click.)


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> So how did MS fixed it? extra fan or something?


I'm not quite sure about everything they did because I really don't care that much, but I'm firly dertain that it is an entirely different chip. They just didn't put a replacement in its an upgraded one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

oh, that should explain it all. Most probably the new chip runs much cooler than the previous one. That's cool that they managed to fix the system, I love the graphics that the 360 produces.


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm a PC gamer myself, FPS just don't compare no matter which console its played on. Those little joysticks just don't stack up against the sensitivity of a mouse.

I was thinking about getting a wii so my gf and I can play together, looks like she would have some fun with those types of games.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i agree about PC for the fps perp.

and the wii is definitely quality time with the better half. and its great for parties...


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

What sort of games do you and your wife play on it TJ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

I actually thought the 360 was going to outrun both pc and ps3 by a lot. I am actually surprised of how many people use their computer for gaming. Some people love the mouse, but I actually hate it the thing is way to sensitive and I always tend to be to abrupt with my movements and I hate the keyboard .


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> I actually thought the 360 was going to outrun both pc and ps3 by a lot. I am actually surprised of how many people use their computer for gaming. Some people love the mouse, but I actually hate it the thing is way to sensitive and I always tend to be to abrupt with my movements and I hate the keyboard .


Yea I'm not a huge fan of the computer gaming. But I will say that some of the older computer games were pretty fun. I have wasted plenty of hours playing command and conquer and old school warcraft.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

mario kart is the big one. we both love that game. guitar hero is another big one.
we also have wii fit that she loves. ive messed around on it and its pretty cool.
and we have silly games like carnival and playground that are surprisingly fun.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> mario kart is the big one. we both love that game. guitar hero is another big one.
> we also have wii fit that she loves. ive messed around on it and its pretty cool.
> and we have silly games like carnival and playground that are surprisingly fun.


Dude I shall kill you in guitar hero, to bad mine is on 360.. :-(


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

I voted for 360 but the Wii is a close second. I cant really compare them because they are too totally different systems. If i want real life kind of games with incredible graphics its the 360 by far but the Wii has more just for fun kind of games. Although Mario Kart can get pretty intense lol

Eventually Ill probably have a ps3 but for now im holding off. They dont have enough exclusive titles yet to make me want to go out and buy one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Gotta say Im a PS3 guy! they always tend to start bad and then come out with awsome games.. Im having with 360.. very dissapointed with wii. well dissapointed with brawl!


----------

